# 56 and Ready for Nature



## Tourain (9 mo ago)

Looking to get away from city noises. I see a lot of ads on Zillow and Realtor.com from country property with tons of acreage but your neighbors are just a few yards away. I don’t get it. Why move to the country just to hear dogs bark, heavy equipment or loud stereos? Where do I look for actual isolation? Ideally, I’d like to have to drive to my mailbox. As long as Wi-Fi is accessible so I can work remotely, I’m good. Is this a potential reality or just a pipe dream?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Rural America is being parceled into smaller and smaller pieces. It is becoming the urbanite's escape. When I was a kid, it was common to have 1-2 miles between homes in the country; now it is more common to have a 100 yards or so. My advice is to make a list of your top ten wants for a country life.
The top 3 should be mandatory and non negotiable; the rest should be considered maybes.
You can find your dream but you may have to work at it; afterall, if it were easy then everyone would have done it by now.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Lots of places like that exist. You have to go scout them out, and many aren’t going to be listed on the internet. I’d figure out roughly where I want to live, then go visit that area and find the places with a local realtor or by word of mouth. Some places they aren’t going to like newcomers though, BTW. 
Also ask yourself if you can live without a fast food restaurant on every corner, sometimes spotty cell phone reception, and driving 20 miles for groceries. I did it, and I’m never going back to the city.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

We have plenty of space. I have 150 acres. I can see one neighbor who is about a mile south of me. Four families live on my dead end road. I cannot see any of them except when they drive by.

Internet in remote places is difficult.

Maybe Starlink or 5G (rare) will work for you. I am the last node on a crappy DSL line. No one else on my road has internet. 

Look at northern Arkansas or southern Missouri. I am familiar with that. You can find it there.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Never know you might find a place with no dogs barking no roosters crowing or chainsaw cranking , until the place next to you sells. Best advice buy hundreds of acres and put the house smack dab in the middle. And as adjoining land comes to sale buy it. Starlink is what $500 equipment $100 a month, lots of folks on waiting list for 9 to 12 months.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Forcast said:


> Never know you might find a place with no dogs barking no roosters crowing or chainsaw cranking , until the place next to you sells. Best advice buy hundreds of acres and put the house smack dab in the middle. And as adjoining land comes to sale buy it. Starlink is what $500 equipment $100 a month, lots of folks on waiting list for 9 to 12 months.


It is my land as far as I can see west, east and north. The neighbor south of me will die in his field checking his cows.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

don't move here and complain about our shooting.
we got enough of NY and Cali decided we had good enough internet and cheap land. piss and moan they do.
yup we start shooting at first light and stop when we are done and that means coyote calling in the dark.

that said you can hear the rubble strip at the stop sign on the highway a mile away it is that quiet at night , then a few shots and quiet again.

there are no cabs , no ubers , no delivery food and no 24 hour convenience stores


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know of a few places like that in western Colorado, at least they were really remote when we were there in 2002. If you have a medical emergency you get to take a helicopter ride because hospitals are really hours away.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I moved to rural WI from Chicago a few yrs ago...When that first deer season opened, I heard a dozen or so rifle reports within about 15 minutes of the opening...I thought to myself, "Self, isn't that nice? All my neighbors are trying to make me feel at home, just like I was still in The City."


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

If'n you don't want anyone near you, you'd have to look for a place that has lots of road frontage. That is as long as you don't want to buy hundreds of acres...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your thinking north , people who move here often don't realize you plow your own drive , so they move in in June and when there is a foot of snow in Dec they realize they have to plow that 1/4 mile drive way.

plow work is not cheap to hire out. but cheaper than owning and maintaining the equipment to do it yourself


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

You have to look around , I have 21 plus acres and no neighbors 
put my places on the top of a mountain in the middle of nowhere. 
sound travels for miles , I can hear trucks on the main road , chain saws in the distance
my place is up a Jeep trail so not many people drive up .
I get a lot of snow and keep a plow truck in the garage .
It snows every day here but I only plow if the snow gets deep last year I had to plow 2/3 times a week this year i did not plow at all .


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

You can find isolation like you are looking for.

Every time one of our neighbors places came up for sale, we bought them. Expanded the property and eliminated a neighbor, win - win.
Have torn down and removed three houses.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I just got a smart phone. They claim I get unlimited high speed data. Perhaps someone can elucidate but I think this means the phone can hook up to the internet through a cell tower? Apparently the phone can also provide a hot spot so your laptop or desktop computer can access the internet through the cell tower? So far I have figured out how to make phone calls from the cell phone. My next adventure will be setting up voice mail. 

I have 2 properties. The winter residence is 5 acres on a paved county highway. It's on the grid and has fiber optic. I can get an internet connection with as much speed as I am willing to pay for. I spend most of the time in the summer camping on my off grid 40 located in MN lake country. I get decent cell signal over there so I hope I can access the internet through the cell phone. The plan is to build on the 40 and move over there.

The 40s surrounding my 40 are half privately owned and half county land. The owners of 2 of the privately owned 40s have built cabins on them. It's usually quiet on my 40 except the opening of deer season and the 4th of July. On opening day the gunshots sound like a war. every night for a week on both sides of the 4th. Every night for a week on both sides of the 4th one of the lake cabin owners a mile away shoots off some pretty large fireworks. Last summer the county sold the timber on some land north of mine but not on any adjacent 40s. The loggers started every weekday morning at 7:00 am so I had to get used to going to bed early. They won't log that land again for 40 years and by then I won't care.

The benefit to buying land in lake country is the rich lake shore owner's taxes pay for all sorts of amenities that the local government couldn't afford otherwise. There are also more businesses in the area although they are overpriced. The downside is during the summer you have to put up with the idiot lake shore owners driving. I hope that one has an intimate meeting with a deer every time a Beamer passes me on a county highway at dusk.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

What phone? Android or Apple?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> What phone? Android or Apple?


android


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Hmm yes you are good to go, i have 8 pHones now but to are unlimited data 
I use one for calls / texting one for watching tv and my iPad to surf the web
The only problem I have is to watch tv 24/7 I need to have a wire from the phone 
to the tv because the hot spot is limited ☹ But it will last about 6 days a month


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

TV? The only TV I see streaming on the internet are the news programs I get limited TV through the air. I would like to get FOX for the news and Viking games but won't spend money just for that.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

You mite need a 12 year old girl to figure out how to get tv going . 
I have a amozan subscription
So I get some tv thru there , then I get free tv trials some for a month some for 3 months I’m not sure what it costs 
The kids make it happen 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Paying for TV is like paying for a lobotomy.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Amozan is free with prime .


----------



## Possam (12 mo ago)

How is your health? Bc country life means work. If you have been in a city your whole life, you may be in for a culture shock. 
Maybe a quiet neighborhood would be better?


----------

